# My 2009 Cadillac CTS-V Sedan 6MT



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Some of you might know me from my previous car. The 2011 Subaru hatch had a 3 way active front stage with two JL's dropped in the floor of the spare tire well. I really loved the car but it was time to move on.

Here is that build thread ---> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...llery/108541-2011-subaru-wrx-hatch-build.html

So onto the next project! I picked up the CTS-V this past week and originally I was going to keep it with stockish audio. Then...I realized there are 9" driver openings in the front doors. Yeah...stock is not going to happen especially since I have hardware and Bose sucks.

So here is the plan.

RF 3sixty.3 for processing (from previous build)
Scanspeak Discovery 4" in the dash stock location (from previous build)
LPG aluminum tweeters in the a-pillar (from previous build)
Dayton Audio RS225-4 8" or Peerless 830667 8" in the stock door location
JL Audio 12w6
Hertz HDP 4 and PPI 900.4's from the previous build.

As of right now, I only have one large question mark. I have never pulled outputs from a stock Bose system to integrate with a processor. Do you guys just pull the speaker leads from behind the radio to the trunk then run new speaker wire to the components to get the signal? Or is there a more efficient way to do it?

Here is the car.





























42/365 - Man Card by rsutton198 | oneninety8.com, on Flickr


41/365 - Chariot by rsutton198 | oneninety8.com, on Flickr


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't have a valid answer for you but I'm subscribed to see the outcome.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Fantastic car. My brother recently purchased a 2009. Let me rephrase that... His wife, an engineer, just bought one. Ridiculous bang for the buck when it comes to performance. Sub'd for the build.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

pjc said:


> Fantastic car. My brother recently purchased a 2009. Let me rephrase that... His wife, an engineer, just bought one. Ridiculous bang for the buck when it comes to performance. Sub'd for the build.


Ironically, the only reason my wife signed off on this project was because she is going to get it when I am done. 700whp in the works. My wife is a mechanical engineer from GA Tech.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Love the car Robb! Beautiful photos of a beautiful car. 

Excellent equipment list, and knowing how good the Subi sounded, I'm sure the CTS-V will sound as good or better. I'll ask around to see if we can get an answer to your question. Looking forward to seeing this car in person!


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

That is a one sick vehicle! and i've seen the subi install so... 

Sub'd


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tagged to keep in my threads..... As always- here if I can be of service


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> Tagged to keep in my threads..... As always- here if I can be of service


You moved. Jerk.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, that's a sexy looking car! Hope the updates start flowing quickly!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Wow, that's a sexy looking car! Hope the updates start flowing quickly!


I have most of the audio already so time is really the only thing holding me back right now. Eibachs, Kooks long tube headers, Kooks x-pipe and Corsa exhaust will be ordered tomorrow.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Most of the Bose systems don't have a analog signal behind the radio. It is probably best to get it at the stock amplifier.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

audio+civic said:


> Most of the Bose systems don't have a analog signal behind the radio. It is probably best to get it at the stock amplifier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Well thats actually not true. The Bose systems, at least in GM, have analog outputs in the rear of the stereo. Albeit they are usually low-level and in the CTS are usually just a singular left and right channel. There is not analog accessory behind the radio as its controlled via GM LAN.

With that being said, you can grab the signal after the amplifier or before but if my memory serves me correctly on this vehicle before the amplifier will be low level so it'll be best to make those into rcas. I personally grab the signal before any factory amplifier to reduce the chance of interference with the processing of the Bose amplifier


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sick car. The photographs you took are great. What equipment did you use and processing? 

As far as your midbass selection. Those Dayton Audio 8" are seriously lacking in the midbass region. I'd look elsewhere. The JL ZR800's are decent. I would like to try the CSS 7".


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So the big hurdles/questions with this build after researching is the following.

1. Pulling off the stock audio to the RF 3sixty.3. I really want to keep stock audio controls so I have to pull after the stock Bose amplifier and hope that the RF does the job. bertholomey and I have been talking today and he hit up his guy and he thinks I need to pull at least the tweeter, center, mid range, and woofer wires to get a full range signal. That makes sense to me and I'll be talking to him about that later this week in depth. (thanks man!)

2. Staging. Unlike my last build...I want this one to be more stock looking in the interior. My last build had the Scanspeaks and the LPGs featured, uncovered in the a pillars. The stock location for the 3.5 stock tweeters is all the way forward in the corners of the dash firing at the glass. It is looking like the a pillar is probably the best bet for running the tweeter portion of the 3 way (stock is 2 way)...so I guess I'll just have to see.

3. Keeping the front doors from rattling to pieces with a true 8" midbass with some power. The Bose system isn't going to be pushing as much as anything I throw in there.



edouble101 said:


> Sick car. The photographs you took are great. What equipment did you use and processing?
> 
> As far as your midbass selection. Those Dayton Audio 8" are seriously lacking in the midbass region. I'd look elsewhere. The JL ZR800's are decent. I would like to try the CSS 7".


Thanks for the heads up. Any other options as well? I love JL stuff but I kind of like the other non-car audio typical options as well for surprise factor and cost/value.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Love the car and look forward to the build pics


----------



## Matt34 (Dec 15, 2009)

I love those things, especially with with headers/exhaust work done.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have some experience adapting OEM Bose systems. Most relevant to your CTS-V being a 2009 Escalade that belongs to a friend of mine. What we've found is that there is, in fact, 4 ch analog signals coming from the head unit to the factory amp, but they are fixed and all volume, tone, fader and balance controls are done at the amp via data bus. So, basically, your 2 options are tap into speaker level outputs after the amp to retain all controls from head unit and steering wheel or, tap into line signals before the amp and use 3Sixty.3 knob for volume. My buddy chose to tap the speaker level outputs to feed his 3Sixty. We're also not sure if nav, chimes and turn signal indicators go through the head unit or straight into the amp. We ran into an issue with the chimes being super loud after the install and had to turn gains way, way down. Unfortunately, his 3Sixty died the day after install and he's waiting for RF to send him a replacement.




nfrazier said:


> Well thats actually not true. The Bose systems, at least in GM, have analog outputs in the rear of the stereo. Albeit they are usually low-level and in the CTS are usually just a singular left and right channel. There is not analog accessory behind the radio as its controlled via GM LAN.
> 
> With that being said, you can grab the signal after the amplifier or before but if my memory serves me correctly on this vehicle before the amplifier will be low level so it'll be best to make those into rcas. I personally grab the signal before any factory amplifier to reduce the chance of interference with the processing of the Bose amplifier


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Well i was probably wrong about the out put being analog but at least i was right about not being able to use it. You could run the 360 off of the rears and add some sort of aux speaker to the front left channel of the factory amp to maintain nav, blue tooth, and door chime. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

At least she turns for a big girl! I'll be making some suspension adjustments anyway though... 

Audio should start later this week hopefully. Still have to make a final decision on midbass drivers.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I secured my midbass drivers today and I really just need to get the subs figured out at this point. I stopped by Sound Sensations in Marietta, GA and they hooked me up with a great deal on some ZR800-CW's. I have some TW5v2's out of my last car but I am pretty sure I am going to switch to the 12W6v3's for this build. I also have the LPG aluminum dome tweeters from the last build but I am pretty sure I am going to swap those out for the Vifa NE25VTS-04 1" Silk Dome Tweeters instead to get a warmer 3k+ Hz range.

*Build List So Far*

LPG 26NA Aluminum Dome Tweeters (Planning on black plastic sail on the door to keep a stock look and widen the sound stage)
Scan Speak Discovery 10F 4" Mid Range Drivers (in factory 3.5" location)
JL Audio ZR800-CW 8" Midbass Drivers (Factory Door Location)

Hertz HDP4 4 channel amp (powering the tweeters and midranges)
PPI 900.4 amp (powering the JL ZR800-CW's)
Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3 Audio Processor
Audison Connection Power Block
0 gauge welding wire for main power and ground 
4 gauge power and ground off block
































































I thought I was crazy when I bought the Peerless SLS's for the last build but these make those look small!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Love the update.....I've been wondering about your progress. Those JL 8's look fantastic!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Love the update.....I've been wondering about your progress. Those JL 8's look fantastic!


I think I have been wearing you and Ryan out with talking about it. Have to take some action sometime! Still on the fence about the tweeters and sub setup.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Ooooo ZR 8's.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

You'll love the ZR8's Rob. Excellent low end output and fairly clean into the lower midrange as well. I love those CTS-V's- beautiful car sir!

The JL C5 midranges and tweeters are a GREAT pairing with those. Ask Chuck about them  If it's an option, I would definitely look into that if you're on the fence.

I do also have some other mids here if you're interested in trying some different things before you settle on something. I have the HAT L4's and the Jordan JX125's. If you'd like me to send them down your way, just let me know 

EDIT: BTW, I think the ZR8's are a _significant_ upgrade to the SLS and I've used both.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The ZR800s are EASILY some of my favorite 8" midbasses.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> The ZR800s are EASILY some of my favorite 8" midbasses.


Yep. Very happy with mine.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

REALLY like these cars!! 

I look forward to your impressions of the JL 8's. The also seem like
a great 'bang for the buck.' I am a sucker for 8" midbass in the front
stage, I just cant get enough and have several I really want to try 
out. Those, the old school Boston Acoustic PRO's, and Infinity kappa
are all on my short list with what I already have. Those SCAN's look
very much like some VIFA 3's that I used back in the early 90's. I'm
sure they cost a great deal more and I'm sure they will sound really
nice

Best of luck with the install,
Scott


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Sold the LPG tweeters on the forum and ordered some Vifa NE25VTS-04 1" Silk Dome Tweeters. We'll see how those do. If I don't like them I'll just pony up and get the Scans.

Now I just need to pickup sound deadening, the JL 12W6v3 and a class D amp to power it. What are you guys using these days for around 500-600w RMS?

My other issue right now is the enclosure for the sub. I would like to eventually have something more custom oriented built for the car...but for right now I think I am just going to stick the one driver in a 1 cubic foot box and call it a day. I think I want to run that first to see if I really want 2 then have someone make a setup for it. It will look like amateur hour I guess...but it seems like the most economical way to get started on this build right now. I am not any good at fiberglass or I would just bite the bullet and put in the time now on the single driver then make something else later.



captainobvious said:


> I do also have some other mids here if you're interested in trying some different things before you settle on something. I have the HAT L4's and the Jordan JX125's. If you'd like me to send them down your way, just let me know


I was actually really happy with the performance of the Scans in my last install. That was a great recommendation from a friend (Slade). I am going to try them out in this car first then make a decision. I will most likely keep them.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

For this car.... I'd copy me all the way


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> For this car.... I'd copy me all the way


----------



## Dekes1 (Mar 7, 2014)

@rsutton , I'm dying to know how you wired your system up. I've been trying to install a 3sixty.3 in my CTSV and it's hurdle after hurdle.
1) if you used the front channels, how'd you eliminate the blaring chimes and navigation voice?
2) are the rear door channels high-pass or band pass?
3) what did you do with the rear channels (the 3.5s in the rear deck)

Any help or a diagram of how you wired in would be a godsend!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

He hasn't started yet- still gathering equipment


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Dekes1 said:


> @rsutton , I'm dying to know how you wired your system up. I've been trying to install a 3sixty.3 in my CTSV and it's hurdle after hurdle.
> 1) if you used the front channels, how'd you eliminate the blaring chimes and navigation voice?
> 2) are the rear door channels high-pass or band pass?
> 3) what did you do with the rear channels (the 3.5s in the rear deck)
> ...


Yep...what Slade said. Laying everything out now. I really want to get my sub setup and some deadening Monday before I start pulling the car apart. I am also considering going with stacked PDX amps over what I have now. Decisions...

I will be starting very soon though (most likely next week)...this Bose system is driving me up the wall. 

I can tell you that I am disconnecting everything that is stock and most likely pulling a front, front door and sub to get a full signal. The door chime is in the back of my head as a troubleshoot situation but I also have all of that turned off in the car for the most part as it sits now. I'll be running only a front stage in the car as well.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice car! I've been down this path once before, although I went with the Bit One, then the MS8. The B1 took signal straight from the Bose and worked perfectly, the MS8 needed a lot more help.

Also, the ZRs are really nice. However, if you're looking to avoid cutting your door panels, the Dyn MW182s, are a straight drop in, due to the smaller magnet. They seriously pound in that car too.

Lastly, Matt Roberts built me a modified Bose Amplifier, that gives me rca line outs for left/right and sub. The problem is that it's basically impossible to bypass the LANBUS in this car. This is true from the HU all the way back to the DSP in the amplifier. I spent the better part of a year trying to find clean signal, and it's just not going to happen. Even my modified Matt R amp grabs signal after the DSP. However, as I no longer have my ride, I'd be willing to part with the modded amp on the cheap (I never actually used it). PM me, if you have any interest.

I look forward following your progress.

-7


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Nice car! I've been down this path once before, although I went with the Bit One, then the MS8. The B1 took signal straight from the Bose and worked perfectly, the MS8 needed a lot more help.
> 
> Also, the ZRs are really nice. However, if you're looking to avoid cutting your door panels, the Dyn MW182s, are a straight drop in, due to the smaller magnet. They seriously pound in that car too.
> 
> ...


PM sent! I couldn't click the send message fast enough. Thanks!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The new tweeters made it in today. Vifa NE25VTS-04 1" Silk Dome. Sound deadening will be here Friday which means I should be able to get to work on this starting Sunday!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good deal sir, and I am subscribed and looking forward to your results.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Well ****. se7en is right. I took the door panels off this morning to do some mock ups and the hole they put in the door assembly is too small for the JL basket. This sucks...looks like a midbass change is in order. I was really looking forward to using these but I don't want to cut my door up either.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Spacer?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Spacer?


If my math is correct...I would have to space it out so far it would hit the door card. It also looks like where I wanted to mount the tweeters is not going to work out. Having a rough morning at it...


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

And...... welcome to New Build Country.

As much as Paul swaps out cars, he should be Mayor.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice car. Too bad about the midbass, but at least you have a way to integrate the processor figured out.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Just in case you guys are curious (some of you probably already have seen this in other GM cars)...here is how my CTS-V front door speakers lay out. Nice over 8" diameter with a 6" inner hole opening. I hate Bose...



















It's over 8". I'm not centered and it isn't easy holding a heavy DSLR with strobe and measure at the same time.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like a fairly easy fit for most 8-9" woofers with a little massaging. Lucky guy!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Looks like a fairly easy fit for most 8-9" woofers with a little massaging. Lucky guy!


I am pretty stoked about it. Too bad the baskets on the JL's were too big.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So I absolutely hate feeling like I am standing still on a build. My wife had some stuff to do tonight so I got to work on the doors. Let me start by saying that I don't have any certain science to sound deadening. I know there are probably better ways to do it or more efficient ways...I generally just want zero rattling. I kept my previous Subaru from rattling with two 13.5" JL's in the trunk and 6.5" Peerless SLS's in the doors on a car that rattles without the radio on from the factory...so I am following some of the same ideas I had with that car on the CTS-V. As I break the car apart...I'll probably come up with more ideas that may or may not work. I really won't know until I get everything running in the car. Onto the doors...

The factory doors have some deadening to them. They use foil lined strips across the metal of the outer skin and they use a dense panel in between the door and the door card. The door car actually has some really, loose, cheap sheet foam on it as well.

I stripped back the dense and started applying Dynamat Extreme to the door skin effectively/semi sealing the door (even though it technically will flex some). The motor for the window and other elements really prevent paneling the door with some rigid material but with the motorized window...it is going to be a IB setup anyway...so not really worth the time to fab anything.

Dynamat on the door assembly










Dense panel back on with some material to hold the clipped parts still










Inner door card application










Cheap trash foam sheet reapplied 










I am purposely leaving right around the speaker area open for now until I get the drivers installed. Next I need to tackle the trunk and rear deck...then move my way back up to the dash.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like a very thorough job to me - well done. Might need some strategic reapplication, but you won't know that until tunes are playing - looks like a very solid foundation.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Looks like a very thorough job to me - well done. Might need some strategic reapplication, but you won't know that until tunes are playing - looks like a very solid foundation.


That is kind of what I am thinking. Get all of the "known issues" taken care of...then once everything is installed...crank it up and see what I missed.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

If you ever wondered how much **** is on the rear deck of CTS-V...here it is...its amazing it doesn't all sound like a tin can when you turn the music on. I appears this is all audio equipment that I will be able to later remove. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

They've been doing wacky sh*t for decades...

Remember the Bose system in the FD?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I got more work done on the Dynamat end of this build out. The rear seat is complete. Now I need to move onto the trunk area. 

Rear seat barrier covered.










Bare bottom seat










Bottom of seat covered










Factory dense panel with foam backing reapplied. 










Seat assembled










New battery in


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so far this looks rad. im looking forward to see how you start the work!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

You gonna go infinite baffle with the subs? Thats the one thing I'm always bummed about having a hatchback. If I ever got a car with a trunk I'd go IB in a heartbeat!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> You gonna go infinite baffle with the subs? Thats the one thing I'm always bummed about having a hatchback. If I ever got a car with a trunk I'd go IB in a heartbeat!


The original thought was to use 12w6s

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

WWJD

(Jenn)


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> WWJD
> 
> (Jenn)


W7's. She likes bass. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

More Dynamat.

Before










After


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking good man! 

I will say that I was very happy running IB in mine. It also helped keep the weight down (relatively speaking).


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> I will say that I was very happy running IB in mine. It also helped keep the weight down (relatively speaking).


Thanks!! I have thought about that some more as well. It is almost like the car was built for that kind of setup.

This past weekend I was cleaning up the exterior which is why I went ahead and applied Dynamat to the trunk area.

Painted the chrome in the headlights and the orange marker satin black. 
Black plastidip on the grills.
Gloss black vinyl on the hood grill piece.
Tinted tail lights.
Painted chrome trunk trim satin black.

I wanted to keep some red to the tail lights and not have them blacked out completely. I am going to wet sand and buff a little bit more to really get a high gloss on them. I also have a some fogging in the passenger side head light but I know the source...so that will be taken care of tonight. Now I just need to get the side fender vents and window trim taken care of...(and my wheels to come in)


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I have Peerless 8" if you need to buy used.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

rsutton1223 said:


> As of right now, I only have one large question mark. I have never pulled outputs from a stock Bose system to integrate with a processor. Do you guys just pull the speaker leads from behind the radio to the trunk then run new speaker wire to the components to get the signal? Or is there a more efficient way to do it?


Visit me at Sound Sensations on a Saturday - one of the guys will know. 

...clearly bring the car.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks fantastic Robb - those subtle changes equate to a big difference - separating the car from the herd.......not that there is a huge herd of V's out there, but no one would expect this one parked in front of the K&W.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

One of my neighbors has one. You can always here him rolling by: burble, burble, burble, burble, burble. Some sorta custom exhaust. Sounds nice.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Visit me at Sound Sensations on a Saturday - one of the guys will know.
> 
> ...clearly bring the car.


I'll see what I can do. I have some busy weekends for the next couple so I might not be able to. I have to do something with that credit I have from the JL's!!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The wheels were ordered today as well. 

ADV.1 ADV6.2 Track Spec SL's. Matte black centers with gloss black lip/barrels and silver hardware. Should look close to this...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Looks good, what size wheels are you going for? Also will you be doing staggered wheels wise ?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Looks good, what size wheels are you going for? Also will you be doing staggered wheels wise ?


20x9 front 20x10.5 rear


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I cannot wait to finish school so having a bad @$$ car is finally an option 

Love what you have done so far


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright! I'm in and out of there as well so PM me. We're wondering when you're going to use that credit - we talk about you every single day, all day long. Just kidding.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Alright! I'm in and out of there as well so PM me. We're wondering when you're going to use that credit - we talk about you every single day, all day long. Just kidding.


 That can't be a good thing! I think I drive the owner a little nuts sometimes. He takes care of me though! To be fair I am sure they would have refunded me the purchase since they were unused. I just said leave it on there as a credit because I would use it soon. Just for those reading along that were wondering...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

No owner of a small business likes returns, I guess, but he (we) was all talky talky about your car and the install and seeing those JL's in a custom application and I think if he ever were to "be driven nuts" it's that he didn't get to see the final job and hear it. He's never said a bad thing about you (except that you smell like Abercrombie cologne and he thought you'd be passed that in life... just kidding). 

He may be the owner but if something cool comes along he's the kind of guy that wants to see it when it's done. He's a stickler for quality builds and it's tough sometimes to see much more than a sub box and a double-DIN... you're install stood out, which is good!

That or you pissed him off and he wants to strangle you. I'll hold him back... for a min. Then it's free game, brah.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> No owner of a small business likes returns, I guess, but he (we) was all talky talky about your car and the install and seeing those JL's in a custom application and I think if he ever were to "be driven nuts" it's that he didn't get to see the final job and hear it. He's never said a bad thing about you (except that you smell like Abercrombie cologne and he thought you'd be passed that in life... just kidding).
> 
> He may be the owner but if something cool comes along he's the kind of guy that wants to see it when it's done. He's a stickler for quality builds and it's tough sometimes to see much more than a sub box and a double-DIN... you're install stood out, which is good!
> 
> That or you pissed him off and he wants to strangle you. I'll hold him back... for a min. Then it's free game, brah.


haha! Yeah he wasn't available when I returned them. I was pissed too...I was really looking forward to using those drivers but I am not going to cut the doors up. There is only so far I will go in the search for supreme audio! I'll be back though. I bought the other JL subs I had from him as well. So he didn't say anything to me when I returned them. He might have after he saw them back...not sure.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

You're not banished... yet! ~


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

More boring Dynamat posts.

*Front Dash* - I already have squeaks and rattles going on in the front dash so I am hoping this takes care of those at the same time. I tried to find every single thing I could that might cause vibration noises once I install the ScanSpeaks. I am going to wait to do the underside of the dash until we pull it for black alcantara with blue stitching covering at JPM Coachworks.



















*A- Pillar* - The a pillars have a funky attachment at the top of the pillar that rattles under vibration on both sides. I wrapped both of those and each of the 2 push in clips on the pillar itself. I also secured down any harnesses or clips on the body portion of the a-pillar. I didn't go overboard here because these are going to be pulled and cut for the tweeters soon.



















Plastic welds are notorious for getting loose and rattling. The front dash section is multiple pieces tied together in that fashion. I tried to hit all of them and make sure this piece was completely deadened.


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Being in Europe I was not familiar with the CTS, but I have to say it is a great looking car. I would not mind one, just for the look. Are they any good?
Thanks OP for making my day with your beautiful pictures


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

GERMANIKS said:


> Being in Europe I was not familiar with the CTS, but I have to say it is a great looking car. I would not mind one, just for the look. Are they any good?
> Thanks OP for making my day with your beautiful pictures


They are basically a Corvette ZR1 with 4 doors. 6.2L supercharged V8 with 556hp from the factory.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

GERMANIKS said:


> Being in Europe I was not familiar with the CTS, but I have to say it is a great looking car. I would not mind one, just for the look. Are they any good?
> Thanks OP for making my day with your beautiful pictures





rsutton1223 said:


> They are basically a Corvette ZR1 with *4 doors*. 6.2L supercharged V8 with 556hp from the factory.


CTS is the base- CTS-V is like AMG or ///M and has the supercharged V8.

In addition to the sedan (saloon?), they come in coupes and wagons (estate?) as well- all available automatic or 6 speed manual.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

slade1274 said:


> CTS is the base- CTS-V is like AMG or ///M and has the supercharged V8.
> 
> In addition to the sedan (saloon?), they come in coupes and wagons (estate?) as well- all available automatic or 6 speed manual.


The CTS-V sport wagon is discontinued.  I may pick up a used one if I can get used to the dash. I hate that car's interior so so much. The drivetrain is just so hard to overlook and in wagon form... droooooooooool.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> The CTS-V sport wagon is discontinued....


Not any more or less than the current coupe and sedan- all are still available new as 2014 models.

It may be when the new model drops in 2016, but that's apples and oranges with Robb's car.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> Not any more or less than the current coupe and sedan- all are still available new as 2014 models.
> 
> It may be when the new model drops in 2016, but that's apples and oranges with Robb's car.


They just shut down ordering on the wagons and I believe the coupes and sedans are following suit. FTW I'm not sure if they are going to have a coupe for 2015 or not since they released the ATS coupe.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

There will be a CTS-V in the next gen car. The wagon was supposed to have stopped with the '12 model. I'm glad they didn't though. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I would LOVE to have a CTS-V Wagon. Alas... I'm only rich with hugs and kisses.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Applied to the right people in the right places, maybe that could help you earn some money for a CTS-V? lol

Yeah, I dig the car, overall, but the interior always seems so cramped to me. And I'm only 5'10".

A guy that works at one of our other stores has a regular CTS, and he just got done installing an iPad mini in the pop up nav panel, and an Alpine 927 nav in the dash. He had to relocate the heater controls and such, but it's pretty sick.

Jay


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Any updates?


I went from fast progress to a crawl. Things got really busy at home and I started installing some other mods on the car. First, I painted the front grill, the headlights and the tail lights.

I tackled the heat exchanger upgrade and the new HX pump. The kit is from East Coast Supercharging and it comes with the D3 pump and Whitehead Motorsports core. The core came in polished which would have really stuck out so I had it thermo coated transfer grey at a shop here locally. Install was pretty straight forward and it is amazing how thin the stock setup is.

I need to put the 160 stat then it will be time to start turning up the boost!














































My new tag also came in...


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Sick!!!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Part of the reason I am not good with initial build outs going so long is I start changing things up. It looks like I am going to change my amp setup and what I was planning on doing with the sub. The stackable Alpines would look awesome dropped in the spare tire well and it would really help with space. I also think I am leaning more towards an 12" IB sub mounted to the rear deck instead of a box in the trunk.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good plan...
(Amps are backwards  )


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> Good plan...
> (Amps are backwards  )


:laugh: yeah I do. That is what happens when I make charts before proper coffee intake.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Just be forewarned that neither the V9 nor the F4 comes with the stacking kit. That only comes with the F6, M6, or M12.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

papasin said:


> Just be forewarned that neither the V9 nor the F4 comes with the stacking kit. That only comes with the F6, M6, or M12.


Yeah I know. I'll probably just pick one up off of eBay.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

eBay.... Got mine for $12

Don't know if the current seller will come off his $38 dream or not, but still may be worth that to some. I'd have paid it if I were ready for my install and that's what I could get.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Now I just need to make a decision and run with it on midbasses and a 12" IB sub. The Dynaudios are awesome but out of the range I have budgeted for this build right now. Maybe later...


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> Now I just need to make a decision and run with it on midbasses and a 12" IB sub. The Dynaudios are awesome but out of the range I have budgeted for this build right now. Maybe later...


The Dyns will seem relatively cheap after that first $20K cut.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Just picked up these DLS IR8's from Mike.


----------



## Dodslobber (Jan 3, 2013)

Those DLS are beautiful! I wish my other hobby didn't eat so much of my $$ right now.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I also stopped by Sound Sensations today and picked up a pair of sexy new, stackable hardware pieces...


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So the build list is set except for the 12" IB sub. Heard back from AE and they are 2-4 weeks at best. Any other good options out there?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice choice on the mid-bass!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Nice choice on the mid-bass!


Thanks! I was about to pull the trigger on something else before I thought to check the classifieds one last time. Glad I did.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Started the trunk build out. I want to start with something simple because I run out of talent real fast (I am not an installer by any stretch) with installs and eventually I want to do something that looks really cool but I'm not sure what yet. I made a raised shelf in the spare tire well. The stackable amps from Alpine are pretty cool.

I drool over some of the installs on this forum I really wish I had the talent that some of you guys have.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

it's a 2ch bal-dif output. all volume, fade, balance, chimes, nav, sensors all are fed into the amp directly through these lines, then digitally controlled by the headunit. If you weren't worried about st.wheel controls and oem volume/fade, you could feed these lines direct into the processor and use the knob for volume, and use the oem center channel location to play FL out of the factory amp for chime stuff.


----------



## UWNeaves (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey, I have a 2010 CTS-V that I was about to install a stereo in, so I am very interested in how all this works out. 

That modified Bose amp Se7en mentioned is surely worth its weight in gold. If you ever decide to go back to stock, I would buy it off you in a heartbeat. The only remaining issue I can see is that the stock bose system limits bass output after approximately 50% volume to save their ****ty speakers (I dont think you can change this behavior). I think as long as you tune the gain on the aftermarket equipment to reach max volume prior to 50% on the stock systems volume, you are golden. The modded amp with the RCAs is likely the cleanest signal you are going to get while retaining stock function. I might be wrong on this whole bass limiting issue though, Se7en might know better.

There was a guy on cadillacforums who was working on fairly stock looking install hardware to get an aftermarket navigation head unit in the dash. I think that would be the overkill method.

About the ZR800s, I swear I saw a reference to another CTS-V build were they fit in the ZR800s with 1/2" spacers. All I saw was a picture were the ZR800's installed, and you could see the spacer they added. I have no clue if they cut the door at all, or if they had problems with hitting the door card, but I thought I'd mention it.

Edit: hey, sorry, didnt read the whole thread before I posted this. seems you worked out the whole midbass/factory signal issues!


----------



## UWNeaves (Nov 29, 2009)

Se7en said:


> Lastly, Matt Roberts built me a modified Bose Amplifier, that gives me rca line outs for left/right and sub.
> 
> -7


I suppose there is no hope that Matt Roberts would build another one of these amps?


----------



## UWNeaves (Nov 29, 2009)

Tried to edit my original post but seems I cant. Anyways, I found that picture I was talking about. Here is the link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cartunesatlanta/5598620992/

Again, not sure if they did need to do any cutting of the door metal, but it seems it still may be possible to fit those ZR800s in. Hopefully this is helpful.

Anyways, I hope everything goes well with the install!


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

Dynaudio 8"s will fit. Been there done that.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

JayinMI said:


> Applied to the right people in the right places, maybe that could help you earn some money for a CTS-V? lol
> 
> Yeah, I dig the car, overall, but the interior always seems so cramped to me. And I'm only 5'10".
> 
> ...


Hey Jay, send me a link or something. Customer we did a CTS for recently is wanting to add his Ipad mini to go optical to the processor.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

UWNeaves said:


> Tried to edit my original post but seems I cant. Anyways, I found that picture I was talking about. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cartunesatlanta/5598620992/
> 
> ...


I am sure he had to cut the door opening some to get that to fit. The basket on the JL's is huge. When I just set them up against the door with the basket touching they were sticking out too far. Nice install using the factory Bose mount though.


----------



## UWNeaves (Nov 29, 2009)

rsutton1223 said:


> I am sure he had to cut the door opening some to get that to fit. The basket on the JL's is huge. When I just set them up against the door with the basket touching they were sticking out too far. Nice install using the factory Bose mount though.


Ah, bugger, that does suck. I thought it was pretty neat that they used the factory mount too. The DLS IR8's look like pretty awesome midbasses though. Should be a pretty amazing install once it is all done.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

My cables and wire came in from knukonceptz.com yesterday so I started wiring things up. For now, I am just trying to keep things clean and wires away from each other. 

The speaker wires are run through the car and tied up in the dash until I have the speakers ready to install (hopefully tomorrow). I am bringing them from under the shelf I built and I will drill holes in it so they just come straight up and into the amps.










4 gauge power wire is run to each amp and 0 gauge will be running from the battery to the distribution block. 1/2 meter knukonceptz.com are run from the RF 3sixty.3 to the amps.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Have to love those extremely short power / ground runs - looks fantastic!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Have to love those extremely short power / ground runs - looks fantastic!


The best part is the main leads to the battery are just as short!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So after looking at the picture above that UWNeaves posted, I decided to try to use the stock Bose mount to install my DLS Iridium 8's. Using a 1/2" piece of MDF, I hand cut with my router a spacer that would allow the DLS's to sit right in. It is a little rough because I had to hand cut them but it turned out pretty good. It will seal up nicely and do the job. I'll use duct sealant to really make sure everything is sealed and vibration free during install.

Now I just have to get the speaker wire that I pre-ran through the car actually into the door so I don't have to cut the factory harness. I really hate that part...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks good to me! And I don't envy you with having to run wires into the doors. It took me over 2 hours to run them into the doors on my car. Not a fun task.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good deal on that spacer. Love that table!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Slow progress but it is coming along. Se7en was awesome enough to send me a modified Bose amp for the CTS-V that he didn't end up using in his own build. It actually has RCA leads for the front L and R channels (mid bass and tweeter) and a sub out for a total of 5 leads that give a full range signal that I can plug directly into the 3sixty.3. The amp didn't come with the RCA plugs already on so I made my own. This will be the first time I have ever used homemade RCA's so I hope they work.

I am headed up to NC for business again tomorrow so I am going to drop by and see Mark to give him my a pillars. We are going to aim them there then he is going to ship them down when he is done.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That modded amp is sick. I'd love to see the inside. lol
I assume so, but do the doors have molex plugs? Someone was asking me about doing their CTS-V sport wagon and I wanted to make sure I had my details straight.

Out of curiosity, on the factory amp could you use the rear speaker outputs combined with the sub output to get a full range signal in to the 360.3, then take the LF Mid/tw output from the factory amp and redirect it to the center channel speaker for chimes/BT/Onstar at a normal level? Assuming you weren't planning on using the center channel, or the modded amp?


Jay


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

If you want some help, sir. Let me now. I have some screwdrivers 'n stuff.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Very weird. I saw this thread for the very first time today. And I live 4 hours away from OP. 

So 3 hours later I happen to stop by a local car audio shop and what car do I see pull up? Bizarre!!!! Car looks mean!!!! But what is up with the snow tires on the back?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So I headed up to see Mark today to get started on the pillars to house my Vifa tweeters. I had business to do in the area of the next couple of days so it was perfect timing. I shipped him a tweeter ahead of time so he was able to go ahead and make the rings. All that was left to do was mock them up on my pillars! Mark also saw my hand cut MDF spacers for the front door speakers and now he is doing something that will be a lot better. 

Really cool guy that has an amazing talent for installs. I just might have to have him do my trunk eventually.







































Salami said:


> Very weird. I saw this thread for the very first time today. And I live 4 hours away from OP.
> 
> So 3 hours later I happen to stop by a local car audio shop and what car do I see pull up? Bizarre!!!! Car looks mean!!!! But what is up with the snow tires on the back?


That was bizarre! Great meeting you though...cool timing.

The snow tires are on the stock tires. Since I have new wheels coming in a couple of weeks, I don't want to buy new tires for these wheels that I wouldn't even use. I ended up wearing out the fronts so Discount Tire gave me some used tires to get me through until I can put the Michelin Pilot Super Sports on the new 20's from ADV.1.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

rsutton1223 said:


> Mark also saw my hand cut MDF spacers for the front door speakers and now he is doing something that will be a lot better.


Somehow that doesn't surprise me :laugh:




> Really cool guy that has an amazing talent for installs. I just might have to have him do my trunk eventually.


Ask Jason how that "might" term works for him regarding Mark's work.....


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

first time ive seen this thread! Love it so far, I can even see my car in the background lol

those dls mid bass are super nice looking.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> That modded amp is sick. I'd love to see the inside. lol
> I assume so, but do the doors have molex plugs? Someone was asking me about doing their CTS-V sport wagon and I wanted to make sure I had my details straight.
> 
> Out of curiosity, on the factory amp could you use the rear speaker outputs combined with the sub output to get a full range signal in to the 360.3, then take the LF Mid/tw output from the factory amp and redirect it to the center channel speaker for chimes/BT/Onstar at a normal level? Assuming you weren't planning on using the center channel, or the modded amp?
> ...


I'm not really sure. All of the guys that have pulled factory leads have said that they needed the center channel as well to get a full signal for some reason. It will be interesting to see how everything pans out with the modded amp. I normal turn down or turn off all of the chimes that you can anyway and I don't use Onstar.



casey said:


> first time ive seen this thread! Love it so far, I can even see my car in the background lol
> 
> those dls mid bass are super nice looking.


Your trunk is coming along nicely!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> Ask Jason how that "might" term works for him regarding Mark's work.....


You know how I am...


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

what size tires are you throwing on the new wheels?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

casey said:


> what size tires are you throwing on the new wheels?


255/35/20 
295/30/20


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

very nice! same widths and profile i did on some 18x9.5 and 18x11.5 ccw on my old s2k, except youll actually benefit from that rear tire


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

rsutton1223 said:


>




I spy a LOT of pillars there  The #Doctor is BUSY





.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

lol... thought the same thing. Assembly line efficiency. :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> lol... thought the same thing. Assembly line efficiency. :laugh:


Assembly line efficiency with bespoke quality = winning!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking great! Nice work terminating that amp. I hope it does what you need it to do.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mark looks like he's slimming down over there. We need to give him more work so he can afford to eat 


.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Looking great! Nice work terminating that amp. I hope it does what you need it to do.


Thanks again for the hookup. I am pretty sure I owe you some money.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Mark looks like he's slimming down over there. We need to give him more work so he can afford to eat
> 
> 
> .


He needs to stop and get a beefeater once in a while when he is pulling the all nighters....jeez.......


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Pillars are back from Mark. Test fitment is great! Now I just need to get to work on everything...


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

those do look great. You getting someone local to cover them or have something planned yourself?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

casey said:


> those do look great. You getting someone local to cover them or have something planned yourself?


JPM Coachworks will eventually get them. Not sure when though.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

cant go wrong with those guys.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks great sir! I'm looking forward to checking out the V in a few days 


-Steve


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So Mark's spacers/adapters looked a lot better than mine (big surprise right?). All I had to do was drill and tap them for the DLS mounting holes. They are ready to go in the car utilizing the Bose mount like I referred to before.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice! Gotta love that HDP. The mounts came out really good.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

A Dewalt right angle add on, some foam weather stripping and some self tapping screws secured the 4" ScanSpeak Discovery 10F midranges. I was only able to get to two but the driver feels nice and snug so it shouldn't be an issue. I'll probably double check it after about a month's worth of listening just to make sure.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

One step at a time...

The custom Bose amp thanks to se7en is in. Should be able to power everything up tonight and see how it works. Hopefully my soldering is right and works.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I got the DLS IR8's mounted up. I still need to put some duct sealant around the enclosure but everything fits the way it should. There is also foam between the driver and the spacer and the spacer and the mount just in case.



















The pillars went in beautifully. Mark did an awesome job and the Vifa tweeters look awesome in the car. I need to have JPM Coachworks cover them.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Up and running...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

rsutton1223 said:


>


Zachary Ty Bryan built your pillars?! Awesome. lol

Jay


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> Up and running...


Late night and early morning heh? The things we do for audio and for meets. I left the shop at 10:30 and Mark / Steve left a LOT later than that. 

I'm glad to see that you have sound and it sounds good  Looking forward to hearing / seeing it!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Zachary Ty Bryan built your pillars?! Awesome. lol
> 
> Jay


I was giving him a hard time about the Mop last night........he said he was going to get a Marine style high and tight!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

How can he frost the tips then?



And we all remember my all nighter with the STi for Erin's meet. (Coincidentally building the pillars that were in Robb's WRX) 

I believe it's a right of passage.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Love the CTS-V. I also love all the hi-def pics you took. Should sound killer when its all said and done.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> How can he frost the tips then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! on the frosted tips.....took me a bit to get that. 

It has been a long week for Mark and Steve - they have been living at the shop this entire week.......producing an amazing install......(sorry for the OT Robb).


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So I went and bought a Radio Shack SPL meter and downloaded REW to capture some measurements and try to get better at tuning. Here is how things are sitting right now.

This is the first time I am translating these so let me know if I am off base here. Also, there is no sub as of right now...just the front stage.

*RTA with Pink Noise*

It appears that mine is falling off too quickly with not enough db levelness in the midrange. Specifically the dips at 1.5k and 2k. Those should be more level with 500k on then rolling off toward the top end a couple of db correct?










*Phase and SPL with Sweep*

It also appears that I am having some SPL and Phasing issues in the 200hz to 600hz range. This could be due to some clipping that I am seeing in other graphs.










*Scope with Sweep*

This is where I am seeing the clipping from that range I believe.










*Spectrogram with Sweep*

Definite hotspots between 180hz and 300hz.










*Decay with Sweep*

Not really sure what to read out of this one.










*RT60 with Sweep*


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

After bugging Slade for half the day and throwing back and forth ideas...I have the RTA graph to here. This car sounds better than my Subaru did! I can't wait until I get the sub in...

This is my first real attempt at tuning audio on my own. Now I just need some more people to hear it to make sure I am not fooling myself just because I did it myself.


----------



## Dekes1 (Mar 7, 2014)

rustton, can you comment on your REW setup? what are you using for a microphone? did you have to load any adjustment profile for your microphone? what source of pink noise are you using? is this going to a dedicated soundcard or ...


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Dekes1 said:


> rustton, can you comment on your REW setup? what are you using for a microphone? did you have to load any adjustment profile for your microphone? what source of pink noise are you using? is this going to a dedicated soundcard or ...


The microphone is the Radio Shack digital SPL meter. There are some correction tables out there but there was a guy that tested them only to find they are 1 to 2 db off at most. So I just left it as is and ran with it. It isn't as accurate below 30hz but I don't have the sub hooked up yet so that doesn't really matter at this point. The correction values for the low end are around +20 to +7.5db up to 20hz.

Pink noise was out of REW and an IASCA test disc to have 2 source to refer to.

Just straight into my MacBook Pro. I would do a dedicated sound card setup but I really don't feel like investing that kind of money into it. Ideally, I'd like to measure the same sources against an expensive setup and see how this compares. Audibly...it is sounding really good.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like the common curve is forming, less the bass end. When that sub gets in there, maybe the bass flat or if you like more, up for a downhill, plateau, then down again a bit. In either case, I have the Dayton mic coming in a few days if you want to swing by and just let me borrow your car to take my GF to prom. (I'm 30... that was a joke. Clearly with those jokes I must not have a girlfriend.)


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Looks like the common curve is forming, less the bass end. When that sub gets in there, maybe the bass flat or if you like more, up for a downhill, plateau, then down again a bit.


You know me...I am an old school bass head. The competition curve will be flat but I am hoping I can push the AE a little bit for a drive around tune. I have a feeling it won't quite be what I am really used to though. After listening to it in this state for awhile...I told Jason he probably wouldn't even put a sub in for his listening tastes.

The RS SPL meter isn't really accurate down in that 30hz range so there is more there than the curve suggests. I need to load the correction factors for that range.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh me thinks you'll be just fine, sir.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you like the rockford processor?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Killer car. Excellent photos also, nice to see such high quality pics on a build log. What DSLR are you running?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

audio+civic said:


> Do you like the rockford processor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I actually really like it. I had it in the last car too and the sound I have been able achieve in each is great. The user interface of the tuning program is very straight forward as well. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The Dude said:


> Killer car. Excellent photos also, nice to see such high quality pics on a build log. What DSLR are you running?


Thanks! Canon 5D Mark III


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey rsutton, 

It looks like there is a bit of ringing or echoing as you mentioned at the 150-300hz maybe even should be handled up to the 400 hz 

And as well it seems there is a slight peak between 3-4Khz 

Is there any exorbing material behind the woofers at the outer shell of the door? if not - try adding some - for example DynaXorb, not sure if the back side of the speakers (door outer panel) is treated with CCF or not but it could just be a good idea. 

And as for the 3-4Khz - try to play some tracks that have piano recorded at their mid and high notes - see if it feels too loud for your ears - especially the right ear if the steering is on the left side of the car. 

Any ways - one awsome car, one awsome thread!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

eddieg said:


> Hey rsutton,
> 
> It looks like there is a bit of ringing or echoing as you mentioned at the 150-300hz maybe even should be handled up to the 400 hz
> 
> ...


Not yet. That is going in today along with using some duct sealant around the inclosure of the midbass. 



> And as for the 3-4Khz - try to play some tracks that have piano recorded at their mid and high notes - see if it feels too loud for your ears - especially the right ear if the steering is on the left side of the car.
> 
> Any ways - one awsome car, one awsome thread!


I'll try that out! Thanks! I also need to do new sweep measurements on the latest tune once I do that little bit of work on the doors I have been meaning to.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

A couple of pictures of the car I haven't posted here yet. I am really trying to not take any more until the wheels get in...it isn't easy...

The Dark Side by rsutton198 | oneninety8.com, on Flickr

Darkness by rsutton198 | oneninety8.com, on Flickr


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Amazing ride. One of my favorite cars. Can't wait to see the finished install.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Glad I wasn't the only one thinking he was getting a bit skinny. And damn his hair is pretty long for him...I can't recall me ever seeing him with hair that long in, well, ever.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> A couple of pictures of the car I haven't posted here yet. I am really trying to not take any more until the wheels get in...it isn't easy...
> 
> Darkness by rsutton198 | oneninety8.com, on Flickr


I always love seeing your photos Robb - this one is brilliant! I love how the sunlight highlights that hood.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Just noticed a guy at work has the station wagon version of this... all blacked out. FOR SALE!  hehehehehehheheheheheheheh

No no... I will not copy you. I'll just borrow your car. All good...


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

As for my last reply - I forgot to mention that I've had a peak as well at that area exactly, 7.1 inch L6 by HAT in the doors stock locations.

After I've placed a CCF sheet behind each one of them the result was significantly different. 

Would be very interesting to see the before and after RTA and sweep readings.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Melodic Acoustic said:


> Amazing ride. One of my favorite cars. Can't wait to see the finished install.


Thanks! Ultimately...I need Mark to do an amp rack and clean sub install for me. I don't have very clean install skills. I just know how to get it all up and running.



bertholomey said:


> I always love seeing your photos Robb - this one is brilliant! I love how the sunlight highlights that hood.


Thanks Jason. This is one of my favorites of the car so far. I am getting a little bit anxious on the wheels. Another 4 weeks or so it looks like.



sirbOOm said:


> Just noticed a guy at work has the station wagon version of this... all blacked out. FOR SALE!  hehehehehehheheheheheheheh
> 
> No no... I will not copy you. I'll just borrow your car. All good...


The wagon is awesome. Jenn said no to anymore wagons though.



eddieg said:


> As for my last reply - I forgot to mention that I've had a peak as well at that area exactly, 7.1 inch L6 by HAT in the doors stock locations.
> 
> After I've placed a CCF sheet behind each one of them the result was significantly different.
> 
> Would be very interesting to see the before and after RTA and sweep readings.


I guess we will see in about 30 minutes.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Changes:


Hushmatt Pad behind DLS IR8 midbass drivers
Duct sealant around edges of DLS midbass driver mounts
Additional Dynamat on door cards
Revised tune from yesterday untouched but different than previous sweep measurements.

*RTA*










*SPL/Phase*










*Scope*










*RT60*


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

rsutton1223 said:


> The microphone is the Radio Shack digital SPL meter. There are some correction tables out there but there was a guy that tested them only to find they are 1 to 2 db off at most. So I just left it as is and ran with it. It isn't as accurate below 30hz but I don't have the sub hooked up yet so that doesn't really matter at this point. The correction values for the low end are around +20 to +7.5db up to 20hz.
> 
> Pink noise was out of REW and an IASCA test disc to have 2 source to refer to.
> 
> Just straight into my MacBook Pro. I would do a dedicated sound card setup but I really don't feel like investing that kind of money into it. Ideally, I'd like to measure the same sources against an expensive setup and see how this compares. Audibly...it is sounding really good.


More info on that microphone? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The Performer said:


> More info on that microphone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Digital Sound Level Meter : Sound meters | RadioShack.com


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

rsutton1223 said:


> Digital Sound Level Meter : Sound meters | RadioShack.com


You're using that with an rta software? Or just to measure the spl? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Measuring SPL is doing RTA...measure each frequency and plot the SPL and you have a RTA curve. People used to do that back in the day before computers and RTAs were 4k a pop.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

More interior work is done by JPM. Steering wheel, gauge hood, arm rests.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

My dream car... I love what you're doing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Well...apparently it really just took a woman's touch. With the help of my wife and we were able to stretch it hard enough to get the headliner material to work. One big problem...even though we did a decent job...it looks like crap thanks to all of the JPM Coachworks work around it. After getting it in...I am not sure the stock color looks all that great in that location either. It might we worth it to have them done in black Alcantara and have the weird termination at the top of the a pillar that I was ultimately trying to avoid. I won't be doing the headliner in black Alcantara in this car as of right now.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

It's about to get real....

I ordered these through TopSpeed Motorsports in Alpharetta, GA. We just got confirmation that they are complete and ready for shipping. Here is a teaser.

ADV.1 ADV6.2 SL Track Spec in Matte Black with Gloss Black Lip/Barrel and Stainless Exposed HD


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Gorgeous. Lookin' great man. Wish I was still around to see and hear (and drive!) it.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

#stilldontgetblackwheelfetish

I'm glad they are soon to be here- been driving you crazy waiting!


----------



## Bdub (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, that gauge hood and the rest of the upholstery looks amazing!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh wow, I am in love with these cars!!! Beautiful install work.



sirbOOm said:


> Just noticed a guy at work has the station wagon
> version of this... all blacked out. FOR SALE!  hehehehehehheheheheheheheh
> 
> No no... I will not copy you. I'll just borrow your car. All good...


How much? I want a red one but I'd buy black for the right price.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am pretty stoked. 



slade1274 said:


> #stilldontgetblackwheelfetish
> 
> I'm glad they are soon to be here- been driving you crazy waiting!


#youdonthavetogetit 

In all seriousness...it isn't a fetish...just happened to be what I thought fit each of my last two cars the best. I wanted contrast on the Subaru and I want a dark look on the V. If I kept the Subaru the next wheels were going to be mag blue TE37SL's.

I trying not to get into trends or fetishes...just whatever I think fits the car and my tastes the best. That is also why I went with gloss black barrels and stainless hd.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I know, and wasn't being judgmental- I've expressed the same thing to Jason with the BRZ. Your car- your thing. You know me and know the shared passion for cars and an eye for detail. I just believe you loose so much detail on the black wheels unless you are right on top of them. Probably shouldn't express my opinion as it doesn't matter, nor should it, but this is the interwebz..... it's almost a prerequisite to insert an unwanted opinion. I'm just doing it wrong as I'm not being hateful or ugly when "disagreeing" with any given decision.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> I know, and wasn't being judgmental- I've expressed the same thing to Jason with the BRZ. Your car- your thing. You know me and know the shared passion for cars and an eye for detail. I just believe you loose so much detail on the black wheels unless you are right on top of them. Probably shouldn't express my opinion as it doesn't matter, nor should it, but this is the interwebz..... it's almost a prerequisite to insert an unwanted opinion. I'm just doing it wrong as I'm not being hateful or ugly when "disagreeing" with any given decision.


Like! Well stated my friend.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I didn't think you were being judgmental. The internet is serious business though. 

It's a balance for me between the overall look of the car and detail. Part of the reason I got the line of wheels I did from ADV.1 is...at least through the pictures I have seen...you don't lose that depth. I do agree that a lot of black wheels you do. I would argue that I probably lost a lot of the details in my Works but I wasn't really going for that at the time with those wheels.


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

That black Alcantara and blue stiching looks fantastic.
Car is a beauty. Well done.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Here is a better look. They should ship today if they didn't already yesterday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow Robb - those do look amazing.......I'm having fun picturing them on the V.......will certainly make it one of a kind (IMO). I think it will look amazing.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Sub from AE will be here tomorrow so trying to fine tune things a little bit first. Latest left vs. right from today.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

good lord those wheels and interior work....


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The sub is coming in today from AE so I started work on the baffle that will be securing it to the rear deck. The sub will be screwing in from the bottom which is not ideal but it is what I have room for. This will be a good test of this location and IB in the car. This will be my first IB setup so I am not really sure if I am going to keep it or get something that hits harder. 

The plan is to secure this to the deck and seal around the the cone from the rest of the trunk. I know IB setups are only as good as the barrier between the two spaces so a lot of time will be spent on making sure this is right. The sub is firing through the stock location of the Bose sub so it had to be set down from the deck a little bit.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Come to the Atlanta meet!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Well isn't this pretty...


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Great subs, loved my IB15's and OB15's when I had them.

My next IB build will be to somehow get the Rythmik servo IB subs into a car


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I just called in to Sound Sensations in Marietta, GA to check on pricing/stock on a couple of things (that is where I picked up my Alpine amps) and apparently they are having a huge tent sale this weekend with prices that are even being Sonic Electronix. Just thought I would spread the word...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

^ I did not ask him to post that. Leave me alone this time.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> ^ I did not ask him to post that. Leave me alone this time.


Subbed ....... for the bad azz car and not the tent sale ... :laugh:


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I will be selling hugs at the tent sale. Possibly kisses. Depends on the dollar offer.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

12w6v3 is in the trunk in a sealed box for now. I think I am going to hook up the AE and see how I like it and then make a decision. The old school bass head in me likes the ability to crank it up if I want to...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I love what you are doing with your car!!!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I wired up the Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3 processor preset and sub control to the power outlet tray. It fit perfectly. While I was at it...I went ahead and got rid of the piano black that scratches if you look at it wrong in favor of black brushed 3M vinyl.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Hey there , are you going to make some IASCA SQC shows? Just wondering if you are currently competing or plan to . Either way yea or nay , there is an event that is in the area next month June,07,2014 at Audition Audio in Cumming . Would be nice to see this car and possibly take a listen .


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> Hey there , are you going to make some IASCA SQC shows? Just wondering if you are currently competing or plan to . Either way yea or nay , there is an event that is in the area next month June,07,2014 at Audition Audio in Cumming . Would be nice to see this car and possibly take a listen .


I am planning on it. I wanted to make the last one but I didn't have time and the car wasn't ready. I need to con Chuck into taking a listen and help with some tuning before I compete though...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

rsutton1223 said:


> I am planning on it. I wanted to make the last one but I didn't have time and the car wasn't ready. I need to con Chuck into taking a listen and help with some tuning before I compete though...


I did take a listen to his truck at the last show . It was very nice and the center image was to a point that I was able to physically point to where it was right at the windshield . He is definitely qualified to get you dialed in . 
You have a nice car and I am sure the system will sound just as nice . 
See you soon ...


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> I did take a listen to his truck at the last show . It was very nice and the center image was to a point that I was able to physically point to where it was right at the windshield . He is definitely qualified to get you dialed in .
> You have a nice car and I am sure the system will sound just as nice .
> See you soon ...


He is a pretty nice guy too...so I doubt he'll say no.  

Looking forward to it.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I saw you rollin' yesterday. At least that car with black wheels.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


>


I like your choice of music. 

The wheels look fantastic!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Wheels are on. I really need to get the a pillars to JPM to do them in black...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have to ask......what is that backdrop? I don't have one of those in Randleman to put my car up against


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

rsutton1223 said:


> Wheels are on. I really need to get the a pillars to JPM to do them in black...


Looks like a pretty reinforced wall to me out there - what is that? a prison? atomic shelter? some facility that needs to hold something which may explode? crash? water dam? 

I bet it is a jail as that is a criminal's car! :laugh:

Cadillac should pay you for such photos!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

It's the wall of a parking deck near my house. I am not sure why it is built that way but it makes for great pictures! Everyone always asks where it is...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

rsutton1223 said:


> 12w6v3 is in the trunk in a sealed box for now. I think I am going to hook up the AE and see how I like it and then make a decision. The old school bass head in me likes the ability to crank it up if I want to...


Is the V3 just so-so?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Bluenote said:


> Is the V3 just so-so?


No its great. I have just never run an IB setup before.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Cool, I just asked because because it hasn't gotten a lot of mention. Looks like a great set up!


----------



## _Nomad_ (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

You may have mentioned this before, but what camera do you use Rob? Great photos!


-Steve


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> You may have mentioned this before, but what camera do you use Rob? Great photos!
> 
> 
> -Steve


Canon 5D Mark III


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> You may have mentioned this before, but what camera do you use Rob? Great photos!
> 
> 
> -Steve


all I know is I saw him walking around with a lens with red stripe at the ATL GTG last year. So, I'd say he's got a nice set up.  



BTW, this thread is awesome. Great work so far. Looking forward to more progress. Hope to hear it sometime in the future as well. All us SE guys live too close together not to meet up more often.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks! Yes we do.

Jason stopped by on Friday with his BRZ and that let me know how far off my tune is. His car sounds really balanced. I have some work to do...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, if you're ever in the North Alabama area, lmk. 

I'd be happy to help where I can on your tune.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Most of us have work to do when comparing to the BRZ. That car is phenominal.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes.....I have been meaning to post since Saturday evening......I'm too busy!!!! Hopefully, my work / travel life will slow down in late June. 

I have the opportunity to stop by on Saturday after dropping my niece off at the Atlanta airport for her flight to Germany. Robb was prepping for a neighborhood G2G, so we didn't have a long time to listen, but it was a great time none the less.

Of course the V looks even better in person. The new wheels / tires are phenomenal......perfect choice (IMO). As mentioned earlier, Robb worked on the paint correction most of the day on Saturday, and it looked brand new - amazing job!

The pillars look terrific (will look amazing after JPM gets done with them I'm sure), and the speakers are very well integrated into the car - stealth. I really liked the iPod interface the stock HU provides. Robb did a great job integrating the 360.3 controller as well. 

There are a couple things in the tune that a quick change may make the entire tune just Pop! into place. It appeared to have a phase issue in the midrange area that might be an easy fix. Other than that, Robb has done a great job with the initial tune, and the DLS 8's appear to be a great choice, and the JL W6 is rocking in the trunk. It would be great to hear it if you get the AE in there, but would totally understand if the JL works out in the long term. Great job Robb! This car is awesome as it is, and you are well on your way to getting it perfect!!!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> Most of us have work to do when comparing to the BRZ. That car is phenominal.


Indeed it is. Hence me shamelessly copying ideas from it. Sorry in advance.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Out of curiosity, did you disconnect the noise cancelling mics and if so, where are they?
I have a CTS-V Wagon that is supposed to be coming in about a week and a half, so I'm trying to get as much stuff figured out ahead of time as possible.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been searching for a few days now, but I wonder if the Metra (Axxess Interfaces) GMLAN-AMP-01 could be made to work. While it doesn't specify the 2nd gen CTS, it is 29bit GMLAN and (from the sounds of it) gets signal from behind the radio from the signal feeding the factory amp. This signal is non-volume controlled, but the Axxess piece is supposed to handle that end of it. Now, I assume the pinouts might not line up as is, but I might have to try and splice the connections and see what happens.

My main concern is that the packet node id's might be different in this unit than the CTS. But I figured it was worth a try. If it offers a full range/non-TA'd output it could feed a signal processor.

Just a thought.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nevermind. My sales guy just checked on it for me and I'm told it is only a low-pass signal. Crap.

Jay


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Haven't updated in awhile...mainly because we are figuring out the power end of the car and I still haven't been able to hook up with Chuck on the tuning (my fault). Hopefully we'll be able to before the meet in August. Still taking pictures though!

6.2 by rsutton198 | oneninety8.com, on Flickr

Merica by rsutton198 | oneninety8.com, on Flickr


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Pff... not be tuned by the August meet? How about not even have a single thing installed yet (on my part). Uggg.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Car looks great!

I noticed that you listed the AE subs. Does that mean that you didn't like the IB configuration?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Car looks great!
> 
> I noticed that you listed the AE subs. Does that mean that you didn't like the IB configuration?


It's not that I didn't like it...I just ended up going a different route before it came in. I never actually even had it out of the box for more than 5 minutes. It took a little longer to get than I had hoped and my fab skills started running out of talent rather quickly.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So...I haven't been around the forums in awhile but here is why. The car has just a little bit more power than it did before! I still need to work on the audio tuning though.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Sick. With a motor that sounds like that who needs a stereo?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The next step will be to get an amp rack done on the top of the trunk deck so I can put the nitrous in the spare tire well...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I believe I saw you in the 'Retta the other day. Do you remember driving by my Silver truck that looks like every other Silver truck in the world? Do you?!

I was at Top Golf... embarrassing myself.


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

I absolutely love your license plate.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Been a J-Vin anti-patriot when it comes to cars for a looooooooong time now.. Not even just Japanese branding, but full-bore Japanese assembly. But I gotta tell ya, I'm a dang Caddy fan at this very moment. Your roll is sweet! Enough to make me reconsider the prejudices next time I'm looking at sedans.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

that sounds incredible. 750whp is no joke either. Once again Im jealous


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> I believe I saw you in the 'Retta the other day. Do you remember driving by my Silver truck that looks like every other Silver truck in the world? Do you?!
> 
> I was at Top Golf... embarrassing myself.


Can't say I recognize silver trucks. So many in this area!



KyleMDunn said:


> I absolutely love your license plate.


It definitely gets a lot of laughs when the cutouts are open. A friend of mine in NJ that has "NOPWR" on his BRZ thought it would be funny to do it on mine. He was right.



Babs said:


> Been a J-Vin anti-patriot when it comes to cars for a looooooooong time now.. Not even just Japanese branding, but full-bore Japanese assembly. But I gotta tell ya, I'm a dang Caddy fan at this very moment. Your roll is sweet! Enough to make me reconsider the prejudices next time I'm looking at sedans.


This is really a special car in the world of high power 4 door sedans. Not much mods this easy.



casey said:


> that sounds incredible. 750whp is no joke either. Once again Im jealous


1,000+whp will be even more fun in January.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I mean... um... how does one drive a car with 1,000 HP. This a DD? I'm hoping to get a 2016 Mustang GT and can't imagine needing more than it comes with, hahaha. Says me now...


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> I mean... um... how does one drive a car with 1,000 HP. This a DD? I'm hoping to get a 2016 Mustang GT and can't imagine needing more than it comes with, hahaha. Says me now...


With a really big smile on my face. This is my DD. As much as I have to be in the car...I want to enjoy it.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

rsutton1223 said:


> With a really big smile on my face. This is my DD. As much as I have to be in the car...I want to enjoy it.


I just realized that I have yours and another V on video from the last caffeine and octane. You guys definitely had a crowd around when you were taking off. Cool to see someone else with an audio system in a car with an engine, though admit tingly yours has way more power than my stock Mustang GT.


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL (Sep 11, 2012)

Love the new car and new build Robert.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Man I'll have to get back out to Atlanta to check this thing out. Looks like it's gonna be super fun Rob!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Ok guys...I went a little crazy with the CTS-V.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4Z4cTfvt3A


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Did you say a LITTLE crazy?



Damn.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

1000 lb-ft......wtf? You sir are a raving lunatic!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

It's pretty insane. Should be a lot of fun this coming weekend at the Ocala, FL 1/2 mile event. I'll still run it with the baby seat in the back!


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Unreal. Things sounds amazing at idle too, so lumpy....


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

what does that do to you mpg rating...LOL that's sick im guessing your hunting croch rockets with that kind of power..


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Good lawd!


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

get some DR's and bring that thing out to texas in march for some TX2k fun


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

vietjdmboi said:


> get some DR's and bring that thing out to texas in march for some TX2k fun


I won't be able to make it out to TX2K this year...hopefully next year.

Here it is on the 305 ET Street DR setup.


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow that thing looks dirty with the drag set up. If only you could make it. Oh well. There's always next year.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Race coverage from the Ocala 1/2 mile event and video of a pass. 2015 Ocala WannaGOFAST - 2009 Cadillac CTS-V 6MT | Robb Sutton

Updated pictures


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

engine jumps in the bay like a scalded cat, kept waiting for the part where something blows up...


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Ok...so an update on the audio side of things for once.

First, something we all already know. The BOSE system is TERRIBLE!!!! For months I have been trying to work around the factory signal to get something that sounds half way decent to no avail. Yesterday, I finally hooked up the bluetooth connection on the 3sixty.3 and it became obvious how much the Bose system butchers the signal right away. Untuned it sounds better than it has after hours and hours of trying to tune it in. This is extremely frustrating. Bose needs to die in a big blaze of fire. So a couple of things...


I'm not the best tuner. I am going to have to eventually have someone handle this for me now that I know the Bose signal is completely worthless (which we already basically knew)
I did find a work around for using the factory controls outside of volume control. If I plug my iPhone into the factory connection and then select the bluetooth preset on the 3sixty.3, I am at least able to have the display and track changing controls factory even though the sound is technically not coming from the factory source. That is a plus at least.
The Bose system completely neuters the sub level. When I go to setup the gains/levels on the 3sixty.3 during setup, I can get all of the levels for the tweeters, mids and midbasses perfect and the sub is still at a 1/4 level thanks to how Bose eq's/level corrects at higher volumes.
The HUGE noise floor I was working with was actually some stupid noise canceling feature of Bose's that doesn't even work. Through bluetooth there is none of that.
The 3sixty.3 wigs out when the bluetooth is plugged in and you try to tune. It won't even load the settings off the unit. It just says it can't read the DSP settings. Please unplug and plug back in. Works fine if I unplug the bluetooth dongle.
I am having some sort of driver issue that is not letting the firmware update on the 3sixty.3. It goes into update mode then the computer doesn't see it so everything hangs. Hopefully, if I get that figured out then the issue above will be fixed.

I really hope I can get all of this figured out because I got a glimpse of how good this car can actually sound.

On the plus side, the car is running great. 1,200+ is a lot of fun and even shoots flames rolling down the highway!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Had similar issues updating firmware on the 360.3 with my first one. If I remember correctly, I had to have a certain driver installed and working prior to ever putting the 360.3 in the computer and prior to installing the software. I don't remember how.

Never used the B/T thing but, if you really want to do B/T, I'd get a different processor. Nothing but quirks with RF's B/T setup. Is it Mosconi that has the nice B/T setup?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I wonder if using a signal sensing switcher with a bluetooth 4.0 module using AptX, going into the 360.3 would help?

Parts Express has the board for around 25 bucks, Sure Electronics.http://www.parts-express.com/bluetooth-v40-audio-receiver-board-aptx--edr-12-vdc--320-351


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> Had similar issues updating firmware on the 360.3 with my first one. If I remember correctly, I had to have a certain driver installed and working prior to ever putting the 360.3 in the computer and prior to installing the software. I don't remember how.
> 
> Never used the B/T thing but, if you really want to do B/T, I'd get a different processor. Nothing but quirks with RF's B/T setup. Is it Mosconi that has the nice B/T setup?





Yep, I use the Mosconi 6to8 with the AMAS card and absolutely love it, I haven't touched the radio/CD player since I've owned it. I believe it streams at a higher bit rate than the 360 as well.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Had similar issues updating firmware on the 360.3 with my first one. If I remember correctly, I had to have a certain driver installed and working prior to ever putting the 360.3 in the computer and prior to installing the software. I don't remember how.
> 
> Never used the B/T thing but, if you really want to do B/T, I'd get a different processor. Nothing but quirks with RF's B/T setup. Is it Mosconi that has the nice B/T setup?


It does seem like the guys that are going the Bluetooth route are using the Mosconi. I am not married to using Bluetooth at all...it just seems like the only way to get a semi clean signal to the processor. I am open to any options really.



cajunner said:


> I wonder if using a signal sensing switcher with a bluetooth 4.0 module using AptX, going into the 360.3 would help?
> 
> Parts Express has the board for around 25 bucks, Sure Electronics.Bluetooth v4.0 Audio Receiver Board aptX +EDR 12 VDC


Not really sure on that one.



SQram said:


> Yep, I use the Mosconi 6to8 with the AMAS card and absolutely love it, I haven't touched the radio/CD player since I've owned it. I believe it streams at a higher bit rate than the 360 as well.


I have heard great things out of those and it wasn't actually available when I bought the 3sixty.3. I'd rather not have to change if I don't have to...it might come to that though.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Unrelated note...in that video I was on the new 17" Weld drag setup.


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

subd


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Rob-

Can you not remove the factory source unit and still retain most of your controls through a PAC or Axxess adapter? Is there a need to keep the BOSE as part of the signal chain? I'd get that junk out of there asap and install a quality source unit and a more stable dsp. Personally, I'm a big fan of the Alpine sources and the H800 processor combo. You also have the availability of an excellent controller with full tuning options on it and a nice display. Alpine to dsp is optical digital and volume is controlled through the head unit (meaning you can integrate factory volume controls very easily). It may not be as robust of a dsp in some areas like EQ, but it is more than enough to get your Caddy sounding world class. I'm not missing the few additions the Mosconi had over it at all and my car is sounding better than ever with the combo of the Alpine D800/H800/C800 RUX.


-Steve


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Sadly, it isn't as easy as that. The ONE person I know who changed the radio in a CTS had to relocate the brain, extend a TON of VERY small wires and custom build his dash to make it fit. 

Jay


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Tagging along to see what works out for integrating the CUE system..... Gonna have to do that myself sometime in the not so distant future.


Very nice hot rod you have!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

last talk with Robb pointed him in a direction to use the DSP as designed. Integrate it to the stock system with flat for any needs and add another source to give him what he wants with the full tune. The 360 knob will give him control to pick source and curve. If y'all have any recommendations for something like this that is proven, please let him know:
Amazon.com: Belkin SongStream Bluetooth HD Music Receiver: MP3 Players & Accessories

Main goal is to get BT streaming as tight as possible with Spotify.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Mosconi AMAS-2. Uses a toslink connection to any DSP with optical in. We just tried it with an Alpine H800 and it worked great. Should be the same with a 360.3.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

What did you use for power supply? Straight 12v wiring?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> What did you use for power supply? Straight 12v wiring?



3 wires on the AMAS-2 that you need to hook up:

Red - +12V
Blue - Remote turn on
Black - Ground

Then, just toslink to processor of choice that has optical in.

Easy peasy.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Interesting. I always just thought it plugged in to the 6to8 directly. Didn't realize it was a "universal" piece.

Shame I don't have 2 optical ins on my processor. No, I'm not going to upgrade anytime soon. lol

Jay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

JayinMI said:


> Interesting. I always just thought it plugged in to the 6to8 directly. Didn't realize it was a "universal" piece.
> 
> Shame I don't have 2 optical ins on my processor. No, I'm not going to upgrade anytime soon. lol
> 
> Jay


The AMAS does plug into the processor. The AMAS-2 is a new, universal piece.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks like I need to find an Arduino controllable optical switcher. lol


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Rob-
> 
> Can you not remove the factory source unit and still retain most of your controls through a PAC or Axxess adapter? Is there a need to keep the BOSE as part of the signal chain? I'd get that junk out of there asap and install a quality source unit and a more stable dsp. Personally, I'm a big fan of the Alpine sources and the H800 processor combo. You also have the availability of an excellent controller with full tuning options on it and a nice display. Alpine to dsp is optical digital and volume is controlled through the head unit (meaning you can integrate factory volume controls very easily). It may not be as robust of a dsp in some areas like EQ, but it is more than enough to get your Caddy sounding world class. I'm not missing the few additions the Mosconi had over it at all and my car is sounding better than ever with the combo of the Alpine D800/H800/C800 RUX.
> 
> ...





JayinMI said:


> Sadly, it isn't as easy as that. The ONE person I know who changed the radio in a CTS had to relocate the brain, extend a TON of VERY small wires and custom build his dash to make it fit.
> 
> Jay


Yeah that Bose amp is hardwired to a lot of things for the car. They really screwed this one up. I really hate Bose.



papasin said:


> Mosconi AMAS-2. Uses a toslink connection to any DSP with optical in. We just tried it with an Alpine H800 and it worked great. Should be the same with a 360.3.


Now that is interesting! Looks to be perfect. Pricing/availability on it?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I had to go searching, but here's the CTS I was talking about:










That's an Alpine 927 in the dash with an iPad mini in the area where the factory nav screen was. It's still motorized.

Heater controls, etc. moved down to the center console.










Anyway, that's what he had to do. The rest of the radio brain was moved off elsewhere in the car. I think he put it in the glovebox area, but I can't remember for sure.

Jay


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rsutton1223 said:


> Now that is interesting! Looks to be perfect. Pricing/availability on it?



MSRP is around $230 and available now. Check with your Mosconi dealer.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Shame I don't have 2 optical ins on my processor. No, I'm not going to upgrade anytime soon. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Jay



H800 has two. Just sayin.


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> I had to go searching, but here's the CTS I was talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP! He had to go that far!!! This is what you mentioned in my CTS-V build. But damn. I'll stick with the AMAS for now. MUCH better and faster compromise.



papasin said:


> MSRP is around $230 and available now. Check with your Mosconi dealer.


NICE! Bing mentioned he was going to look into this for me....I need to call him tomorrow.


Rob...Sending you a PM.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

richiec77 said:


> HOLY CRAP! He had to go that far!!! This is what you mentioned in my CTS-V build. But damn. I'll stick with the AMAS for now. MUCH better and faster compromise.


Oh, for sure. I think I would have done things a little differently (too much blank space without anything to break it up), but I was just showing it CAN be done. Is it worth it? I guess it depends. Plus, I need my cup holders. lol


Jay


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Oh, for sure. I think I would have done things a little differently (too much blank space without anything to break it up), but I was just showing it CAN be done. Is it worth it? I guess it depends. Plus, I need my cup holders. lol
> 
> 
> Jay


I need my cup holders too. LOL. Still wish there was an easier way to by-pass Bose. So far only a BT set-up seems like the right way. 

Been thinking about getting a Video Switcher for the car and adding an output from something...not sure what yet...that would be more like a CAR PC for added streams. Wanted the Audison HP Play to be an option but it looks like it sucks.


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

Can you tell us exactly what you did to deal with the stock bose setup with regards to getting a clean signal to the speakers? I read there were two ways to do it but this build is spread on 12 pages and it would be lovely if all the very important details such as getting around the bose system were all put on the very first page including all the possible options to get around it. Props on using DLS I have an UP36 three way setup that sounds great.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

doeboy said:


> Can you tell us exactly what you did to deal with the stock bose setup with regards to getting a clean signal to the speakers? I read there were two ways to do it but this build is spread on 12 pages and it would be lovely if all the very important details such as getting around the bose system were all put on the very first page including all the possible options to get around it.  Props on using DLS I have an UP36 three way setup that sounds great.


That is actually what the entire conversation is about over the past couple of pages. There is no way to get around it outside of using a secondary source to the aftermarket processor itself (bluetooth, toslink, etc). The Bose factory amp is a large part of the car.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So I haven't had time to work around the audio any more but I did finally get to the 1/4 track.










So I left Alpharetta, GA (about 30 minutes just north of Atlanta) at 4am to make it down to SGMP ready for the morning. Yes...in my typical style...I drove the car down and didn't trailer it. The drive down was nice/uneventful and a little over 3 hours long. When we got down there it was still foggy but it was looking to be a pretty awesome day. There would be only 3 cars running in our lane as we had rented out that side just to cut some passes. There had been some internet speculation that my car wasn't putting down the power it claimed so it was time to shut that up. For what it's worth, I didn't get any of that on this forum...mostly on everyone's favorite trash talking site...Facebook.

Prep work got started on the track and we started to prep the cars for some runs. Weld was out of stock on my wheels so a fellow CTS-V owner friend of mine Bart was kind enough to let me trash his Mickey Thompson ET Street II's on 17" Welds for the day. For those of you that don't know, SGMP is known for incredible track prep. There were several times we had to remember not to walk on the track because you would fall or lose a shoe. Those guys are on point with their prep and that is why we rented this track over 2 closer ones. We wanted the tires to hook.

And hook they did...

First pass out, I roll up to the line, rev it to about 3,500 (we weren't even thinking about using the 2-step yet), rolled out of the clutch and BAM! I rolled about 20 feet forward with a broken drivers side 1/2 shaft. Well that was a lot of time, money and effort all for nothing. It looked like my day was over before it even started. After about 20 minutes of talking Brian piped in and said that he had a spare 1/2 shaft we could use! Awesome! Just one problem...it is back at the shop in Cumming, GA 3-1/2 hours away. Before I could even look at Ron and say "don't worry about it" he was already on the phone with the shop and David was loading his truck with the parts to drive down. That is just pure insanity and the best service to a customer that I have ever personally experienced. 










While we waited, they ran the other cars for the day and we watched a pro mod bike with a billet head, quad carbs and a 300 shot run in the lane next to us. That guy had some balls. It was crazy. About 3pm a white truck rolled around the corner and it was David with the axle. Right away, Jey jumped on taking everything off and fixing my car right on the side of the track. In about 1.5 hours after getting it fixed and eating something, we were ready to get my car down the track. The original plan was to do a boost only pass and start working everything in slowly, but now we were on the clock. I had 150 jets in the car for hitting it on the street (200's were used on the dyno pulls) so we got the car dialed in and then threw the big jets in. 

*10.095 sec at 150.48mph!!! And that is at 2,138 foot DA!!!*










That is the fastest published 6MT CTS-V and fastest overall trap speed for a stock bottom end CTS-V!! We were obviously taking it easy off the line as DSS axles are going to be required to keep it together and get the 60' down but 150 is hauling the mail for sure.










Ironically enough, the car actually has a lot more in it. We were having a huge issue with the car pulling a ton of timing up top. I only have a single nozzle Alky meth setup and no reservoir tank for the HX system. That's right...I am still using that little, stock pill looking thing. IAT's were climbing to 190 degrees on the end of the pull so we had a lot of power left on the table if I could get the temps under control. That will be taken care of shortly and something I should have done awhile ago. We you combine that with the 60' times, you can see where the times on the car are heading. 










After we packed everything up, I threw back on my street tires and drove my 80k+ mile daily driver back home. My mind is seriously blown by the quality of a car that Vengeance Racing has built and tuned for me. Mike's tune is spot on, Jey and his team in the shop built an awesome car that has zero issues and Ron has put together a team that you literally just want to hang out with all of the time. I get to commute every day in a 150 trap monster that I also drive to and from the track on a stock bottom end! That is just nuts. The service and professionalism of everyone at Vengeance has made the experience more enjoyable than I have ever had building a car. Everyone at the shop is truly considered family and I could not be any happier as a customer or a friend with what they have been able to do with my car. It has been insanely fun every step of the way.

Now it is time to get the car ready for the 1/2 mile with a 3.23 gear and a couple of other things. It is going to be an awesome year.

Oh yeah...and a video.


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

rsutton1223 said:


> *10.095 sec at 150.48mph!!! And that is at 2,138 foot DA!!!*


That's freakin hauling the mail for sure! Bet you can't wait to work out a few things and get a 9.99 or lower pass!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

congrats!

definitely has a lot more in it. What was your 60' on that run?


----------



## scottgi (Apr 5, 2015)

rsutton1223 said:


> Some of you might know me from my previous car. The 2011 Subaru hatch had a 3 way active front stage with two JL's dropped in the floor of the spare tire well. I really loved the car but it was time to move on.
> 
> Here is that build thread ---> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...llery/108541-2011-subaru-wrx-hatch-build.html
> 
> ...


Fantastic car. My brother recently purchased a 2009. Let me rephrase that


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

casey said:


> congrats!
> 
> definitely has a lot more in it. What was your 60' on that run?


It was high. 1.864 seconds. I was afraid of breaking another axle.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I have been out of the loop awhile so just checking back in...mainly because this year has been full of 1/2 mile events. My car is now officially the fastest CTS-V in the 1/2 mile with a 176.74mph pass! 

I really still need to get the audio stuff worked out better than it is now. I just haven't had the time lately.






Also did buy another audio project that I will be working out in the spring. For the short term, I added a PPI 900.4 and a Hertz HDP 4 to power the terrible Sony speakers and JL tower/sub. The plan is to go with 4 tower speakers, 6 cabin speakers and upgrade the sub.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is a beautiful 'craft' (is boat the right term here? Not quite big enough to be a 'ship' ). I wish it weren't so far - would love to see the V at the NC meet on the 7th.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> That is a beautiful 'craft' (is boat the right term here? Not quite big enough to be a 'ship' ). I wish it weren't so far - would love to see the V at the NC meet on the 7th.


I was actually just looking to see if there were any meets close by coming up. Not too much going on and NC is too far right now.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I can try to put a meet together again. I'm certainly going to be begging for a referral to someone good like Vengeance for Ford 5.0 motors to do some supercharger shenanigans next year.

And if you want I can get you some JL marine amps for that boat (PM me).


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So a little update since I am getting back into the audio on the V. The past 6 months have consisted of adding more power to the car through a built motor and a bigger shot of nitrous. It is putting down somewhere around 1,400whp now and is no longer a daily driver. 

Metra finally released a double din conversion for the CTS-V. I will finally be able to run an aftermarket headunit without having to fabricate something! The last of the crappy Bose integration will finally be out of the car. For those that don't already know, this is a huge deal because even with processors, you have to go through the Bose amp for everyday listening. It still does a number on the signal.

I am thinking about going with the Pioneer AppRadio 4 as my source unit to connect to my Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3. On paper the unit looks pretty good as long as you have an iPhone. The specs say it has 3 - 4 volt preouts and plays FLAC natively. Does anyone have any experience with using one in SQ setups?

Here is the new kit from Metra. It replaces the motorized nav screen. The rest of my system is Vifa 1" tweeters in the a-pillars, Scanspeak Discovery 4" in the dash, 8" DLS Iridium's in the doors and I am finally installing my AE Speakers IB12AU-4 12" in a new amp rack this month.


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

MASSIVELY looking forward to this installation update. Very curious about how removing the NAV screen and all that might do anything with the vehicle. Just unsure how integrated it all is. Kind of stopped trying to figure it out when I got the 6to8 with AMAS installed since it worked for most of what I'm doing minus the radio and other integrated features. 

I remember reading something a while back about the motor poping during a 1/2 mile run. What all has been done? Been a while since I last browsed anything on CTSVowners.com. Been 1/2-assing my 1993 Typhoon interior refurb and sound system upgrade for the last 4 months.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Glad to see some updates! Keep 'em coming as the audio build progresses. BTW- that's just sickkkk power in that CTS. Must be a hoot to drive.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

richiec77 said:


> MASSIVELY looking forward to this installation update. Very curious about how removing the NAV screen and all that might do anything with the vehicle. Just unsure how integrated it all is. Kind of stopped trying to figure it out when I got the 6to8 with AMAS installed since it worked for most of what I'm doing minus the radio and other integrated features.
> 
> I remember reading something a while back about the motor poping during a 1/2 mile run. What all has been done? Been a while since I last browsed anything on CTSVowners.com. Been 1/2-assing my 1993 Typhoon interior refurb and sound system upgrade for the last 4 months.


The kit provides everything for factory integration minus the steering wheel controller. That is extra. There is a guy that has already done it and he says it works perfectly. Finally RCA outs for my RF unit!!!

Yeah I threw a rod in TX. Now it is a fully forged rotating assembly LSA that is also increased a point in compression. We also went from ARP bolts to ARP studs on the heads for more strength. I am making 803whp on boost only now on 93oct/meth. That change made it so that we are now making 1,306whp on the old nitrous jets pulling 4 degrees of timing when before we were pulling none to get 1,217whp. I have since upped to a bigger nitrous and fuel jet that hasn't been on the dyno yet. Our best estimate right now is around 1,400ish.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Glad to see some updates! Keep 'em coming as the audio build progresses. BTW- that's just sickkkk power in that CTS. Must be a hoot to drive.


Will do! This will be a little thing that makes a huge difference overall. I always had the option to bluetooth directly to the RF processor but that was a PITA. I'll need to have it retuned after this and I don't even know who is good around Atlanta anymore...


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

rsutton1223 said:


> The kit provides everything for factory integration minus the steering wheel controller. That is extra. There is a guy that has already done it and he says it works perfectly. Finally RCA outs for my RF unit!!!
> 
> Yeah I threw a rod in TX. Now it is a fully forged rotating assembly LSA that is also increased a point in compression. We also went from ARP bolts to ARP studs on the heads for more strength. I am making 803whp on boost only now on 93oct/meth. That change made it so that we are now making 1,306whp on the old nitrous jets pulling 4 degrees of timing when before we were pulling none to get 1,217whp. I have since upped to a bigger nitrous and fuel jet that hasn't been on the dyno yet. Our best estimate right now is around 1,400ish.


Oh. The Axxis Interface. MIGHT be able to get Steering Wheel controls back. Trying to figure out which module it is. Seems like it adds a chime module and volume control for On-Star (don't care)

Metra Online

http://metraonline.com/files/products/INST99-3018_web.pdf

Oh yeah. I remember that now. I was doing something that prevented me from head up to Dallas. That sh!t-talking thread was fun! You manual Transmission guys get to post Wicked looking #'s at the wheels. I'm ONLY making a touch over 660 on pump and a touch over 700 on E85 with my little combo now. I keep staring at the nitrous plate wondering if I should do it...then I remember I have a stock transmission.

You have a great tuner to work with. I'll say a prayer for the hood and Motor Mounts again!!!!! Damn engine wanted to jump out of the engine bay on that 1200+ shot video you made.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

richiec77 said:


> Oh. The Axxis Interface. MIGHT be able to get Steering Wheel controls back. Trying to figure out which module it is. Seems like it adds a chime module and volume control for On-Star (don't care)
> 
> Metra Online
> 
> ...


Yeah it is the Axxis adapter for the wheel. It works apparently. 

I actually replaced all of the motor mounts. I think that is what made the motor finally pop. No more torque loss!


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

rsutton1223 said:


> Yeah it is the Axxis adapter for the wheel. It works apparently.
> 
> I actually replaced all of the motor mounts. I think that is what made the motor finally pop. No more torque loss!


Cool.

HAHAHA on the motor mounts. Might have to go old school Buick GN trick and weld a chain to the mounts to prevent them from tearing out. 

Who built your short block? TSP?


EDIT: Looks like it's the Axxess - ASWC-1 for steering wheel control. Pictures of the kit shows a module with a Blue On-Star antenna input though. So it's weird so far finding info on the right box as of now.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

richiec77 said:


> Cool.
> 
> HAHAHA on the motor mounts. Might have to go old school Buick GN trick and weld a chain to the mounts to prevent them from tearing out.
> 
> ...


Vengeance Racing did all of the work and LME did the machining work on the block.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The stock block grew some windows...here is one of them.



















But the new block sure was pretty before it went in!


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

NICE! Engine Porn. 

Gota find the pics on my phone, but my destruction wasn't epic. More like a WTF. Thrust Bearing was starved for oil and chewed itself up. So I built it with the idea of going twins in the future.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

richiec77 said:


> NICE! Engine Porn.
> 
> Gota find the pics on my phone, but my destruction wasn't epic. More like a WTF. Thrust Bearing was starved for oil and chewed itself up. So I built it with the idea of going twins in the future.


I got really lucky. The break happened in the burnout box instead of at 170mph+. If it would have happened on the track...the car would have lit completely on fire. The rod cracked the block right above the oil filter.


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! How did I miss this thread has to be one of my all time favorite cars well besides the wagon.  

Awesome build for sure looking forward to updates. Glad you found a kit to integrate the audio how you want it. Should sound great.

Be safe in that beast has to be a freaking blast to drive uh I mean pilot.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Jon225 said:


> Wow! How did I miss this thread has to be one of my all time favorite cars well besides the wagon.
> 
> Awesome build for sure looking forward to updates. Glad you found a kit to integrate the audio how you want it. Should sound great.
> 
> Be safe in that beast has to be a freaking blast to drive uh I mean pilot.


I haven't updated it in a long time. My first focus was audio and then it has been all power and fixing stuff I break since! Now that it is the summer, I can really focus on getting the audio setup where I want it. The ability to run an aftermarket setup is perfect timing to make that happen.


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool deal. If you ever make it down to Louisiana I would love to check it out.

We have an awesome road course nolamotor.com and a dragstrip (No Problem raceway)known for pretty quick times. 

Actually having a car show and Sq and Spl event August 14th at the nolamotor.com. should be some awesome cars there.


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...85057-meca-3x-new-orleans-la-august-14th.html


----------



## audiokid1 (Jul 2, 2014)

I've been down to/ridden NOLA a couple of times now. The first time was in October of 2012 (track was fresh and smooth) and the second time was in September of 2015 (corners were bumpy in heavy braking zones)
The owner's of NOLA and Barber (must visit if you've never been) have done an amazing job.

I would love to know if they are ever going to build the south track they talked about from day one. I'll make the 1,000 mile drive for a third time if they ever build it.


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

audiokid1 said:


> I've been down to/ridden NOLA a couple of times now. The first rumored as in October of 2012 (track was fresh and smooth) and the second time was in September of 2015 (corners were bumpy in heavy braking zones)
> The owner's of NOLA and Barber (must visit if you've never been) have done an amazing job.
> 
> I would love to know if they are ever going to build the south track they talked about from day one. I'll make the 1,000 mile drive for a third time if they ever build it.


Are you talking about an extension of the road ccourse never heard about that but It was rumored that they were going to add a drag strip.




Op Not trying to hijack thought you may like to know.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The drag would be interesting. My V is too over built for road courses but I could bring down my wife's DD.


----------



## audiokid1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jon225 said:


> Are you talking about an extension of the road ccourse never heard about that but It was rumored that they were going to add a drag strip.
> 
> Op Not trying to hijack thought you may like to know.


Here is the original layout they released









Sorry....wasn't trying to jack either


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice any mods.

They have track days all the time.

Figured the V would be more of a 1/4 mile beast.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Jon225 said:


> Very nice any mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just Fi exhaust, springs, wheels, black accents and the lip for now. We'll be doing the ESS 650 supercharger kit soon too put that car at 600whp.


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

audiokid1 said:


> Here is the original layout they released
> View attachment 141345
> 
> 
> ...


. Wow that would be sweet. I take for granted the track is about an hour from home just don't think tracking a diesel truck would be fun. I miss my cars lol.


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks very sweet. Any more pics.... Supercharger should put it over the top and still be a nice daily driver at 600whp.

What are you daily driving now that the V is insane.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Jon225 said:


> Looks very sweet. Any more pics.... Supercharger should put it over the top and still be a nice daily driver at 600whp.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you daily driving now that the V is insane.






















I daily a 2014 Diesel Grand Cherokee Overland now. Here is our current setup at the house.


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

Man ole man how sweet.:laugh: Nice stable you have there.:thumbsup:


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Jon225 said:


> Man ole man how sweet.:laugh: Nice stable you have there.:thumbsup:


Thanks! It's getting close to where we want it.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Your V is sick!!!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

1FinalInstall said:


> Your V is sick!!!


Thanks!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Man, I miss my E90 M3 now.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

And so it starts.


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

YES!!!

Curious how well the module(s)? Will fit in the space behind the dash...on that point, what kind of depth is actually available in the old Nav Screen Area.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

richiec77 said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Curious how well the module(s)? Will fit in the space behind the dash...on that point, what kind of depth is actually available in the old Nav Screen Area.




There is a ton of room. The double din mounts where the screen was and the modules go where the actual unit was.


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ah! Yeah. Forgot about the large ass CD/Head-unit module. That makes for a TON of room. ****. Could fit a small amp in that area. Hell. That makes for some interesting Modd'ed ideas for larger HU. Basically room to remote mount a processor if needed. 

Which radio did you choose? I think you said AppRadio and I REALLY like those HU. I'm reading into the ones available now. 

Oh yeah....The Uber Scratch Non-Resistant piano black. You know we all fight with the swirl marks. How's the Aftermarket kit you think? Seem same, better? Worse?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

AppRadio 4


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The Metra kit arrived and is prepped for the AppRadio to get here tomorrow.


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

rsutton1223 said:


> The Metra kit arrived and is prepped for the AppRadio to get here tomorrow.


VERY NICE! Looks like Metra did their homework with this kit. Seems to fit like a glove and the appearance is spot on too.

What do you think of the color and coating? Color match seem accurate? And do you think it'll fare better, same, worse than the stock piece with regards to scratches?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

richiec77 said:


> VERY NICE! Looks like Metra did their homework with this kit. Seems to fit like a glove and the appearance is spot on too.
> 
> What do you think of the color and coating? Color match seem accurate? And do you think it'll fare better, same, worse than the stock piece with regards to scratches?


Overall it matches the interior perfectly. The mold lines up to all of the other parts without any issues as well. The only place I can tell it is an aftermarket kit is the top edge of double din opening. You can see a little rippling but you won't see that when it is in the car.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

It's in! More later but here are some pictures.


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I love it! Will be a future project for me for sure. 

Now to figure out what SAS expander works with a Dell H700 to make an external 12 bay RAID enclosure....damn computers on the brain today.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So I picked the AppRadio for several reasons.

1. It looks the most OEM+ in the car. While there are other, higher end options...they all have the ricer button look that really doesn't fit the look of our interiors. The AppRadio is essentially just a screen without any physical buttons to rice things up. I personally would have preferred a double din unit like my last car had...the Pioneer X930BT. It had an OEM+ look with physical buttons and a small volume knob that would match the other polished interior bits in our cars...but they don't make one like that anymore and getting one of those would leave you outdated. 

2. CarPlay - Apple CarPlay is pretty badass if you use an iPhone.

3. DashCommand - Since I got rid of the Aeroforce gauge, I still need a way to monitor IAT2's and coolant temps. DashCommand works hand in hand with the AppRadio. I'll have the OBD2 dongle today to test that out.

Here are the install pics. I'll do more of a function video later but all of the steering wheel controls work. The buttons for the factory nav no longer to anything but take up space. I'm ok with that personally as that was their function for me before anyway. I can't tell you the last time I touched those on the factory setup.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

DashCommand. You can make your own gauge pages that aren't nearly as pretty as the stock config pages shown here. 



















I am currently working on getting the most important info I need all on one screen.


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Very interesting. Should try out the Dyno function! LOL

I think IIRC, you're not running E85. Not sure if your doing any Meth injection for daily use. Do you happen to know if it supports reading a flex fuel sensor? Did a search on their main page and saw nothing about this. 

Cudo's for the work here! You really make me want to ditch the Mosconi AMAS and go this route. That Pioneer radio looks great in the dash area.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

richiec77 said:


> Very interesting. Should try out the Dyno function! LOL
> 
> I think IIRC, you're not running E85. Not sure if your doing any Meth injection for daily use. Do you happen to know if it supports reading a flex fuel sensor? Did a search on their main page and saw nothing about this.
> 
> Cudo's for the work here! You really make me want to ditch the Mosconi AMAS and go this route. That Pioneer radio looks great in the dash area.


I run either C16 or 93oct w/meth on both all of the time (dual nozzle). Not sure on the Flex Fuel sensor as I have never looked into it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm assuming you're running dash command through an Android device? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> I'm assuming you're running dash command through an Android device?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




iPhone


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Really? How is it mirroring? I don't think I can do that with my Alpine, but that's cool as hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Really? How is it mirroring? I don't think I can do that with my Alpine, but that's cool as hell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




DashCommand has AppRadio compatibility. That is why it works so well


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn, I didn't realize that. That would be handy in my STI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm very interested in the AppRadio and the Dash Command app. I've been wanting a double din HU for a while now. Something I can hook up a rear camera to. I also have the Aeroforce gauge in my F150 Harley Edition truck and this looks more like what I would rather have. The only thing I use from Apple is an Ipod, I don't have an IPhone. Need to do some reading on this.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So I have been asked several times to do a writeup on this whole process...so here it goes. I have been wanting to put a legit audio source in my car ever since I owned it. The only thing I really don't like about the V's is the horrible nav and Bose setup. Even with using a separate audio processor, the Bose system is so integrated into the car that you can never fully get around it. The processors try to do what they can to normalize the signal but the Bose setup changes it off the fly based off volume so you never get a clean signal out of the car. It is also integrated into your door chimes and other factory car systems...so you couldn't delete it either. Metra finally came out with a kit that would keep all of your stock functions thank to their modules / harnesses but also install a double DIN headunit. This makes it so that I now have 4v RCA outs I can run to my processor that is completely clean of the Bose setup in the car. 

So I chose the AppRadio 4 from Pioneer for several reasons. First, it is the cleanest looking headunit you can buy because it is essentially just a screen. I don't know why, but the radio industry has gone back away from the OEM+ look when it comes to design, buttons and UX. I wanted to keep the interior looking as OEM as possible so the radical looking buttons was out. Second, I didn't want to relocate the Aeroforce gauge that was in the factory clock location. DashCommand is AppRadio compatible so I could run gauges on the screen itself. Lastly, I wanted Apple CarPlay.

To run AppRadio / DashCommand, you use the HDMI port on the Pioneer. That requires the HDMI / Lightning adapter. To run CarPlay, you use the USB port. That takes just a regular iPhone cable and the USB extension provided with the Pioneer unit. To get the ODB2 signal to the phone, you use a wifi OBD2 dongle. If you have an Android phone, you would need a bluetooth one. I have not tested any of this with an Android phone. 

*Parts needed:*


Pioneer AppRadio - https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SPH-...&sr=8-1&keywords=pioneer+appradio+4+sph-da120
Metra Piano Black Kit - https://www.amazon.com/Metra-99-301...UTF8&qid=1468849418&sr=8-1&keywords=99-3018HG
Steering wheel control module - https://www.amazon.com/Axxess-ASWC-...F8&qid=1468849292&sr=8-1&keywords=metra+cts-v
Apple HDMI Converter - https://www.amazon.com/Apple-Lightn...TF8&qid=1468849464&sr=8-3&keywords=apple+hdmi
OBD2 Wifi Dongle (wifi for iPhone / Bluetooth for Android) - https://www.amazon.com/Veepeak-Scan...UTF8&qid=1468849508&sr=8-3&keywords=wifi+obd2
HDMI Cable - https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics...TF8&qid=1468850240&sr=8-2&keywords=hdmi+cable
DashCommand - DashCommand - Palmer Performance Engineering, Inc. (You also have to buy the extended PID's to get IAT2 readings for our cars. That is an additional $9.99)

*Removal *

To start, you have to remove the factory unit and the motorized screen.










*Kit Install*

The kit install is pretty straight forward after you get everything apart. You do have to cut a section of the gray plastic part where the clock used to be to clear the double DIN headunit but that is the only modification of anything you have to do. There are two harnesses for the Metra setup that connect to the Pioneer harness. The instructions are easy if you have ever touched a wire in your life. The Metra kit is pre-wired for the steering wheel control unit so you just plug the box in and throw away the harnesses provided with that unit. When you initialize the radio for the first time, you leave that unplugged. After the radio is setup, you plug it in and follow the sequence provided in the instructions. It does auto detect our cars so there is no manual programing. You essentially just hit the volume up button on the steering wheel a bunch of times until it recognizes it. 










*Installed*










*Apple CarPlay*










*DashCommand Modified*

I downloaded the DashXL skin program to modify the dashboard setup. The program does allow you make gauge pages but they look terrible. I wanted the info I needed on the dashboard setup that looks much better. I was able to modify the existing skin to include IAT2's and Oil Temps. You can download it through the app on DashXL. Dashboard Details - DashXL.net



















*A couple of notes: *

I have not hooked up the amps yet but I did test the system through the factory rear speakers. Everything functions as it should.
The nav/radio buttons on the center console no longer work. They are not apart of the same system as the steering wheel controls. They are wired into the main harness. The rest of the buttons function as normal. This wasn't a big issue to me as I never used those buttons anyway. Obviously the CD slot now goes to nothing. The Pioneer AppRadio does not have a CD slot so there is no longer one in the car at all. I never use CD's and I store any videos on my iPhone so this was not a big deal to me either.
The Metra kit does match the factory interior very well.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a lot of good info right there. I'll be interested in how you like the Appradio. I've heard and read mixed reviews on the quality of the HU. I know you haven't hooked the amps up yet but have you tested the HU much as far as the software? Clunky is the term I've seen thrown around a lot about it.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

bigbubba said:


> That's a lot of good info right there. I'll be interested in how you like the Appradio. I've heard and read mixed reviews on the quality of the HU. I know you haven't hooked the amps up yet but have you tested the HU much as far as the software? Clunky is the term I've seen thrown around a lot about it.


Apple CarPlay is very fluid and easy to use. The integration is awesome. The only thing I'll only use the AppRadio side for the DashCommand gauges.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I had CarPlay in my golf r. WAY easier to use than the OEM half of the radio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

This Appradio is muchhhhh better than previous models. The touch response is awesome. And of course the PreOuts. For some reason the older models didn't have as many. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Any updates on this badass ride? I am drooling over a CTS coupe (no V can't afford it) 
I know it's almost 3 years ago but hey I'm still interested.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Not sure how much Robb cruises DIYMA - the CTS-V was sold, and a very cool truck took its place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

What type of truck did he end up with, anyone know ?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> What type of truck did he end up with, anyone know ?


Only this.....

Ford Truck


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Any updates on this badass ride? I am drooling over a CTS coupe (no V can't afford it)
> I know it's almost 3 years ago but hey I'm still interested.


Just started reading through this as well, my wife has a CTS Wagon, the OEM head unit leaves a LOT to be desired. Going to have to start looking at that Metra kit, I know she would be happy with better nav, bluetooth integration (the phone integration on the stock head unit is awful) as well as being able to use larger USB flash drives. But, if I start looking, it's down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

naiku said:


> But, if I start looking, it's down the rabbit hole.


Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

I like the kit. I'm thinking about what you could do to cover the unused audio buttons. Maybe pop them out and make a blank panel or put the remote for your processor in there.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I like the kit, but not so much the price of it!! $150 is about the cheapest I have found, then you still to cough up another $45 to get the steering wheel controls working. Starts to add up quick even if using a middle of the road head unit and budget speakers. 

Still, would be neat to ditch the awful stock unit. The more I use it the more it annoys me.


----------



## demann63 (Aug 11, 2019)

That was one impressive system. I’m stealing some of his ideas, especially the dynamatting that he did


----------



## joe89 (Apr 2, 2012)

TO ANYONE CONCERNED WITH SIGNAL PROCESSING


I read though this thread several times while doing my 2010 CTS. The main concern I had was getting clean signal without compromising the rest of the vehicles elec systems. It is now clear to me that the most straightforward way of achieving this is with the Metra kit and an aftermarket source. I balked at this solution when I read reviews and reports, on Amazon or Cadillac forums, of climate control issues arising after the Metra kit was installed. I just spoke with Metra on the phone and feel confident enough to proceed. The tech I spoke with said that issues arise when the BCM has power and the radio is pulled, and also acknowledged past problems with previous interface module firmware AND hardware revisions. I asked them what indicates the most recent hardware revision, and they said to check the sticker and make sure it has "419" in the part number (i believe at the end). Then, to be sure, flash the current firmware, although it should already have it loaded. This precaution when coupled with careful following of instructions and a completely disconnected battery during the work should result in a success. We'll see.

I will update this post if there is any misinformation after I install. Hope this makes the decision easier for anyone else working on a CTS.


----------

